# How to F with the NPS Tip of the DAY:



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

How to F with the NPS Tip of the DAY: 

The New Pretty Yellow (just like them) Permit Sticker, has a Bar Code on it. They are using this to Survail and Track You. Well there is nothing more then a Bar Code Reader Loves, Then ALUMINUM FOIL... Cut a piece of Such about 2 and 1/2 inches long and about 3/4's of an inch tall, take a piece of clear Tape, and on the INSIDE of YOUR windshield, affix the Foil Directly behind the BAR CODE on THEIR Permit.. WaLa you are no longer Track-Able...

I hope you enjoyed your Tip o the Day.... Pass it on... I have been in IT for 27 years, it works.... JAM


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Sweet. I can pull a piece of my helmet!


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

i like it...lmao!!!! :beer:


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Why??? best - glenn


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

gshivar said:


> Why??? best - glenn


Why? Because they are f-ing with us ("legally" for now), so it's only fair we legally F with them.


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Just what you need. More fuel to make the fire bigger. You really think that kind of behavior is going to get things done and have people take you seriously when you speak?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Is that why they call you JAM?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

NC-Norm-WB said:


> Just what you need. More fuel to make the fire bigger. You really think that kind of behavior is going to get things done and have people take you seriously when you speak?


Norm, I have not given a F what people think about me since I was around 17 almost 40 years ago.. My actions are a thorn in their side everyday, they know it and I know it.. You do what you do and I'll do what I do... They wake up wondering what I am gonna do each day, I doubt they even know U exist... 

JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

BTW went scouting in the woods behind the ramps, no scanners in place, but lots of cameras around then pond and behind the interdunal road..scanners will be coming you watch.. JAM


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm down with you F'ing with the system, but aluminum foil has no ill effect on a bar code scanner when applied as you have described.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Do you guys sleep with your eyes open, just wondering.


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

JAM said:


> Norm, I have not given a F what people think about me since I was around 17 almost 40 years ago.. My actions are a thorn in their side everyday, they know it and I know it.. You do what you do and I'll do what I do... They wake up wondering what I am gonna do each day, I doubt they even know U exist...
> 
> JAM


Sooo Dangerous it makes me laugh.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Who sleeps during drum season?


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

If aluminum interferes with the scanners, I wonder how the stores are scanning codes on beer cans and other items packaged in aluminum.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Nice Team Work Fellas 
Think about that.. 

JAM


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

NC-Norm-WB said:


> Sooo Dangerous it makes me laugh.


and just what have you done for 'the good fight'? Put up or shut up.



JAM said:


> Nice Team Work Fellas
> Think about that..
> 
> JAM


JAM I aint gonna argue with ya, I know you're doing what ya can for the people of this country to get OUR beaches back, but Ive thought about that scanner thing as well....lots of products sold in stores with aluminum behind the barcode. Maybe theirs will be different, but I dont know?


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Actually I do quite a bit in the name of the fisherman. Since a was a little kid I have been doing sweeps at beaches and rivers to clean up after dumbass fishermen who think it is ok to leave all their trash and fishing line that kill animals that "others" are fighting against. They ruin for the ones who just want to fish. It's like a bunch of little kids not cleaning up after themselves and wondering why they are in trouble when the law has to step in to keep the area clean. I also have memberships to several organizations that fight for fishermen's rights to fish. If everyone did their part we would not have to be in this situation.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If scanners are being used, that is how they keep track of the number of vehicles on the beach. With so many different ramps, their can't be a ranger at each one, so some person is sitting in a room keeping tabs on the vehicle density, so when it gets too crowded, Barney Fife can take his skinny ass over and close entrance gates. Then it will be a one off, one on type of thing till enough folks leave. At least that's how they control Assateague, which has only one entrance. Modern technology biting you in the ass. A paintball to the scanner will prevent it from reading too...


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

What are you guys, a bunch of hoodlums? Paint ball to the scanner? How to F.. with the system? Are you too foolish to realize that these type of actions will lead to further restrictions/closures.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Gonna Be Closed Anyway*

So whats the difference.. 

just enlightin me on how any of those thing mentioned in this thread can close more Beach.. 

The one thing I will give the birders credit for is NOT BREAKIN RANKS, they never ever, come out against anything anyone of them say.. Just like the Military, no breaking ranks in public.. 

The Idea Folks is to keep them guessing, mis-information is just as good as Information, (Sun Tsu) but hey WTF do I know.. 

JAM


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

i would think any non-permanent mark over the bar code will mess it up and be easily removable after your trip to the beach and would leave you subject to any vandalism type charges (as the paintball may). A vinyl static cling sticker over the bar coed, some non-permanent black marker or similar. Those who are scared of the repercussion read this quote;

“When the people fear their Government, there is tyranny; when the Government fears the people, there is liberty”. 
- Thomas Jefferson

Dont be afraid of your government, thats how most dictators rule their country. Those who will stand up for their right s and fight their government affect change. If you want to be a sheeple then that is your right, if you want to stay silent than that is your right. If you want to stop others from doing what they want, that is communism!


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

I think a small dab of plover poop over the barcode would be a fine way to obscure the scanning!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NC-Norm-WB said:


> Actually I do quite a bit in the name of the fisherman. Since a was a little kid I have been doing sweeps at beaches and rivers to clean up after dumbass fishermen who think it is ok to leave all their trash and fishing line that kill animals that "others" are fighting against. They ruin for the ones who just want to fish. It's like a bunch of little kids not cleaning up after themselves and wondering why they are in trouble when the law has to step in to keep the area clean. I also have memberships to several organizations that fight for fishermen's rights to fish. If everyone did their part we would not have to be in this situation.


 If everyone did their part we would not be in this situation?????? When you have special interest groups that have $ and adds promoting $ and an agenda that they want to see,and did I mention they dwarf most if not all fishing organizations.. The fight is going to have to be with numbers,and a voice that can speak for them.... 

Yes,many including myself help in keeping beaches clean,and belong to well meaning fishing organizations,but that ain't a hill a beans compaired to the army we are up against.. Besides,as noble as it may sound that you are a fisherman,keeping beaches cleaner,and a shepard of the environment,to them you are just another fisherman that wants to stop the agenda they are pushing,which is to stop you from accessing "THEIR" beach..... No matter what way you cut it it comes off as a conspiracy theory,but they ARE trying to stop us from fishing... jmho....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Well said DD!!!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

set 'em straight kenny !!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

EABiker said:


> I think a small dab of plover poop over the barcode would be a fine way to obscure the scanning!


Or maybe some smashed plover eggs


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

I saw a resting Peregrine Falcon at the Point the other day. If we could get a few of them to camp on Hatteras --- plover problem GONE!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

they'd prolly kill them just like the thousands of other small animals they find in and around the beach...


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep,
And they got us arguing amongst our selves of "who is better/does more"??????
They don't have to divide us to beat us, we'll do it on our own.
We all better figure out how to be allies here, or we don't stand a chance.
Win the war, then try and "correct" yer allies.
See WW2
beagle


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

beagle said:


> Yep,
> And they got us arguing amongst our selves of "who is better/does more"??????
> They don't have to divide us to beat us, we'll do it on our own.
> We all better figure out how to be allies here, or we don't stand a chance.
> ...


 If,as you say,"correcting your allies" is educating them on what can and should be done to help,as well as knowing WHO their real enemy is and what they are about,then I'm all for "correcting my allies"....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

beagle said:


> Yep,
> And they got us arguing amongst our selves of "who is better/does more"??????
> They don't have to divide us to beat us, we'll do it on our own.
> *We all better figure out how to be allies here*, or we don't stand a chance.
> ...



True statement but there's way too many I, I, I, Me, Me, Me's.....


----------



## 1SHOT1KILL (Jul 31, 2010)

I would think that a good old fashion black grease pencil would work fine. Just black out a little, say 25% of the bar code, on the outside of the windshiled, would suffice to prevent the entire bar code from being read. Plus, it can be removed with a tissue or napkin in 5 seconds.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> True statement but there's way too many I, I, I, Me, Me, Me's.....


With out the I I I's and the Me me me's this fight would have been done long ago... Thats part of the divisiveness, everyone should do everything they can, at the end we can have a big knock down drag out if need be. But the folks that are doing this to us have broke Ranks Just Once// We break ranks on a daily basis...Folks are tryin their hardest to get the beach's back, some are motivated by being business owners and losing business, some are motivated by the "I can be the hero" factor, some are just motivated because they lost their fav spot on the planet. And Some (Me) are motivated by the disgraceful behavior of the NPS, how they treat the elders of my Island... Folks I know here tell me stories of how they used to drive a 49 ford on the beach, these folks are well into their 80's, they were here for the promises, they heard them made, NOW YOU MAKE THEM WATCH A VIDEO... 

No Sir, I will not stand for that... If it were not for my Elders, I would not be able to do what I do, they taught me... Leon, Talmage, Gary, C.B., J.D. and the list goes on.... I told a few of them the other day thats the only reason I fight... If it were not for them, I would have left for the Keys in 07, I am here for the duration, even if we lose the Beach, they will have years of FUN dealing with me... Cause if your gonna try and use the book against someone, you better know the book better then them.. Only group I belong to is the Cape Hatteras Anglers Club, I am an ARMY of ONE.... 

JAM


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

and I agree with every word JAM. the point i was making was the one's that take credit for EVERYTHING that has been done. this is after all a WE THE PEOPLE battle..


----------



## WaterLou (Oct 4, 2007)

If folks are not doing anything wrong, there is no need to hide. If the NWR folks can find the bandits who are screwing it up for all of us, there is hope to reopen many areas we are griping about. let them do their job and let's see how things can change for the better!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

WaterLou said:


> If folks are not doing anything wrong, there is no need to hide. If the NWR folks can find the bandits who are screwing it up for all of us, there is hope to reopen many areas we are griping about. let them do their job and let's see how things can change for the better!


Huh??????


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I THINK HE MISSED THE BOAT


AbuMike said:


> Huh??????


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Out sick that day....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Take a birder fishing*

I know this sounds like a goofy idea, but I have several friends who are big birders: members of Audubon, the whole deal. When I started talking to them about the beach driving issue I realized their heads had been filled with nonsense. They had been told that fishermen on the Banks and other places were running around in dune buggies, running riot over the dunes and crushing every animal in sight. They pictured beer cans everywhere, drunks picking fights and hitting hikers, and in general just wrecking the beach.

I showed them some pictures. Told them how incredibly careful 99% of the fishermen are, how we love the outdoors just as much as they do. I told them about calling in turtle sightings, driving carefully around birds, and how we love seeing the all the wildlife on the shore just as much as they do. A couple of them turned. I even took one fishing. When all was said and done a few weren't real happy about what's being done in their name.

So here's my proposal: forget fighting the big institutions. Just like we realized that the small commercials aren't our enemy, neither is your average birder. Make friends with them. Register on birding forums and make the case about how we're all using the same recreational areas--don't be a confrontational ass either. Dispel some of the myths they're being fed. While most won't join us, some may realize what's being done in their name and start to lobby in the other direction. It won't change overnight, but it's better than preaching to the choir on the internet.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

NC-Norm-WB said:


> Just what you need. More fuel to make the fire bigger. You really think that kind of behavior is going to get things done and have people take you seriously when you speak?


Well then tell us their wise one what do u plan to do that has not already been done over and over again people are tired of not being heard or being ignored , I think its a great Idea that way when u run over the f***ing piping plover they cant track u,,, brilliant!!!!!!!!!!


9


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I know this sounds like a goofy idea, but I have several friends who are big birders: members of Audubon, the whole deal. When I started talking to them about the beach driving issue I realized their heads had been filled with nonsense. They had been told that fishermen on the Banks and other places were running around in dune buggies, running riot over the dunes and crushing every animal in sight. They pictured beer cans everywhere, drunks picking fights and hitting hikers, and in general just wrecking the beach.
> 
> I showed them some pictures. Told them how incredibly careful 99% of the fishermen are, how we love the outdoors just as much as they do. I told them about calling in turtle sightings, driving carefully around birds, and how we love seeing the all the wildlife on the shore just as much as they do. A couple of them turned. I even took one fishing. When all was said and done a few weren't real happy about what's being done in their name.
> 
> So here's my proposal: forget fighting the big institutions. Just like we realized that the small commercials aren't our enemy, neither is your average birder. Make friends with them. Register on birding forums and make the case about how we're all using the same recreational areas--don't be a confrontational ass either. Dispel some of the myths they're being fed. While most won't join us, some may realize what's being done in their name and start to lobby in the other direction. It won't change overnight, but it's better than preaching to the choir on the internet.


 It's a noble thought,Matt.. I agree,many would turn coat if they actually knew what was going on,problem is speaking over the already installed propaganda that they listen to and go onto websites and see on a daily basis... Only way to actually fight this is through gov,and I don't have much faith in that,because lobbiest stop legeslation and $ buy lobbiest,and they have plenty of both.........


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

It is very helpful to inform your Audubon friends --- you may be surprised at how they have been duped. My wife helps with various raptor and other rescues where I occassionally get involved. The fellow rescuers have NO idea of what is actually happening in the name of the Audubon Society. I suspect that the fat cats are lining their pockets on the backs of some fine folks who think they are saving tweety.

While recently visiting the lighthouse I overheard a lady discussing with another the John Audubon prints. They were amazed at how he could observe the birds long enough to draw them. I informed them that was because he caught them, killed them and stuffed them. They simply could not believe it --- and I suggested that they visit the Audubon house on Pawlings Road. They also had no idea that he lived here in Pa. I don't think this lack of knowledge was peculiar to just these two ladies --- many of the members are likely clueless.

The local mammal rescues people here had no idea that the NPS was killing various mammals to protect the plover. They really liked the otter slaughter --- the otters should know better then to swim to Hatteras!!


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

biggestsquid said:


> I saw a resting Peregrine Falcon at the Point the other day. If we could get a few of them to camp on Hatteras --- plover problem GONE!!


They've got spikes on the Keep Out signs so a hawk can't perch on 'em, now.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> and I agree with every word JAM. the point i was making was the one's that take credit for EVERYTHING that has been done. this is after all a WE THE PEOPLE battle..[/QUOTE
> 
> With ya my friend, but in all honesty, why would anyone want credit for what has been done so far. We have been getting our @ss handed to us at every turn.. Kinda Y I fight Different then Most...I have said it before and I'll say it again... I like your style..... JAM


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

as one of the tackle shop owners in avon said once you give these bastards an inch and they will take a mile. Im so tired of going to the island and all the upper mason dixon line people dont even know they were going to close the beaches and fees. get your head out of your ass and start helping us fight the fight or shut up. keep up the hard work jam


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> They've got spikes on the Keep Out signs so a hawk can't perch on 'em, now.


One of the many reasons god gave us hack saws. I have a friend who is into falconry and i will have to talk to him a bout the possibility of hawks killing the plovers


----------

